# WKRN (Nashville, TN ABC) off air



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

I got up this morning only to see that Nashville based WKRN SD signal is out for me. I get my signal on the 101. Does anyone know what is going on with WRKN and who else is having this issue and for how long.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Dunno. I just swung my antenna around and I'm getting an abnormally solid lock on 4 & 5, but nothing on 2.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

So you get OTA and it's out too. Strange!!?? I wonder if they are changing their SD signal to broadcast only in 16:9?


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

WKRN POSTED THIS ON TWITTER:

News 2 knocked off-air

Posted: June 22, 2009 10:44 AM

NASHVILLE, Tenn. - The Nashville Electric Service is experiencing a problem in the area where News 2's transmitter is located.

As a result, power is not being supplied to the transmitter and News 2 is unable to broadcast over the air.

The problem was recorded just before 4 a.m. Monday.

NES hopes to have power restored by 11:15 a.m.

No other information is available at this time.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

After 8 hours of being off the air. WKRN JUST NOW, added this to their website:









*UPDATE:* Power is not being supplied to News 2's transmitter.
NES is working to correct the problem. more >>

To add WKRN SAID it shouldv'e been back on by 11:15am. At 1pm now it's still off the air.

They SHOULD put their feed online for now, since their OTA and cable/satellite feeds are down.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

First thought is 'generator', but I don't know if one could supply the necessary power.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

SayWhat? said:


> First thought is 'generator', but I don't know if one could supply the necessary power.


I KNOW a generator could power their transmitter. I remember back in the mid 90's a tornado ripped though Nashville. Taking out WTVF's (News Channel 5) main transmitter. They then used a backup remote transmitter powered via generator. That was back when TV was ALL analog. With digital the power needed to send the SAME signal is much less.

At 2:49 PM. WKRN IS back up.


----------

